# Review comparison of three 1k stones: JNS, Watanabe, and King Hyper



## valgard (Jun 23, 2018)

I made a simple review and comparison of three popular 1k stones I currently own. Review ca be found here http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/...ng-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/ .

Comments and criticism welcomed. This is just my personal take on these three stones. 
Cheers,
Carlos


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 23, 2018)

I never would have thought to permasoak in the water tank of a toilet, but the water does get refreshed often.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 23, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to do this comparison, Carlos!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2018)

Awesome write up. Pretty much answered every question I may have had about the hyper stone.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for doing this Carlos! I have learned a lot, and gonna try the JNS / Hyper combo on my next polishing session!


----------



## Matus (Jun 23, 2018)

That is a very nice and to-point review and will be helpful for many looking for a 1000 stone.

The only additional information (which I and few others kept off KKF out of courtesy to Shinichi but which has been leaked here already) is that AI#1000 is Shapton Pro 1000 which may make it a very attractive price-wise as at least for us here in EU means we do not need to order from Japan and pay all the extra cost.

I also have the AI#1000 and it indeed feels coarser that 1000 (more like 600 - 800) and use it either as bevel finisher when I make knives, or when sharpening then I move to Aizu and a Suita. I do like the speed of this stone and fine the feedback acceptable (not as nice as Gesshin 2000)


----------



## valgard (Jun 23, 2018)

Glad you guys like/find the write up useful.

Matus, indeed, I didn't include the Shapton=AI detail as I only had the assumption and not absolute confirmation about it. I think the same is true for the AI 2000 and Shapton Pro 2000.



Matus said:


> That is a very nice and to-point review and will be helpful for many looking for a 1000 stone.
> 
> The only additional information (which I and few others kept off KKF out of courtesy to Shinichi but which has been leaked here already) is that AI#1000 is Shapton Pro 1000 which may make it a very attractive price-wise as at least for us here in EU means we do not need to order from Japan and pay all the extra cost.
> 
> I also have the AI#1000 and it indeed feels coarser that 1000 (more like 600 - 800) and use it either as bevel finisher when I make knives, or when sharpening then I move to Aizu and a Suita. I do like the speed of this stone and fine the feedback acceptable (not as nice as Gesshin 2000)


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2018)

valgard i pretty much agree with your assessment on these stones although my memory has faded of the JNS as i last had it long time ago. have you tried chosera800? that's got even better feedback than the hyper and is only slightly slower.

i got rid of the ai1k so quick because i just couldnt get over its crap feedback. it makes sense that its shapton pro


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2018)

panda said:


> have you tried chosera800? that's got even better feedback than the hyper and is only slightly slower.



No, haven't tried the 800, sounds like a great stone but honestly I don't see myself going for another 1K in the near future, will probably focus on the coarse and extra coarse grit stones as I'm pretty satisfied with the 1K.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 24, 2018)

Love the format of the writeup, the comparisons, 
and just the right amount of information, etc.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2018)

valgard said:


> No, haven't tried the 800, sounds like a great stone but honestly I don't see myself going for another 1K in the near future, will probably focus on the coarse and extra coarse grit stones as I'm pretty satisfied with the 1K.



Yeah that would be fun. For the 300-320grit comparison a king 300 would be nice to have in the mix. Not because Im impressed with it but because so many people have used it. Its a good stone to compare others too.


----------



## Xenif (Jun 24, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yeah that would be fun. For the 300-320grit comparison a king 300 would be nice to have in the mix. Not because Im impressed with it but because so many people have used it. Its a good stone to compare others too.


Would love to see a low grit shootout, I also ended up with a King 300 because it seems to be the most middle of the road option. Maybe throw in the ring a pink brick, sp300, King 300?


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2018)

valgard said:


> Glad you guys like/find the write up useful.
> 
> Matus, indeed, I didn't include the Shapton=AI detail as I only had the assumption and not absolute confirmation about it. I think the same is true for the AI 2000 and Shapton Pro 2000.



I have the information from different sources plus there is a very detailed post on one German forum where the stones are compared side by side and no difference could be found. I would assume that the same is true for the 2000 stone based on color and dimensions, but there I have not seen such a detailed comparison.

BTW - there is a stone faster than the Shapton Pro 1000 - the Sigma Select II. It is brutally fast - if you try to thin a soft stainless knife with it, you will feel the stone literally ripping it into pieces, but it also has about the worst feel I have ever experienced. Even 220 Bester feels nicer


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2018)

Thx Matus, I included the Shapton piece as an edit. 

labor, Xenif, I will be focusing my own personal search on more low grits, so far I have only used pink brick 220 from Watanabe, atoma 140, SG 320, Chosera 400, SG 500, have a dual density Naniwa 300 on the way and a Sigma power 120. Will likely get a king 300 and Shapton m24 120 but I still dont think Ill do a comparison soon.


----------



## daveb (Jun 24, 2018)

You don't ha've the good ones on your list. JNS 300 is s gut and synthetic coarse s&g. G400 is gut soaker.

The Omura is a natural but priced like a syn. Best stone ever for German and other "wear resistant" stainless.


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2018)

Also Sakai Takayuki 400 is a very nice coarse stone.


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2018)

daveb said:


> You don't ha've the good ones on your list. JNS 300 is s gut and synthetic coarse s&g. G400 is gut soaker.
> 
> The Omura is a natural but priced like a syn. Best stone ever for German and other "wear resistant" stainless.



Oh I got a couple naturals in the coarse/midgrit range (not any omura tho), they are great to finish some edges and as part of polishing progression but not for serious metal removal. I always want to try the Geshin stones but customs + shipping make them a hard call (but I accept donations).


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2018)

Matus said:


> Also Sakai Takayuki 400 is a very nice coarse stone.



theres so many stones to try [emoji28].


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2018)

dont forget aframes 220, it's fast as heck


----------



## valgard (Jun 24, 2018)

This thread has generated much more interest than I thought it would when I wrote the review. [emoji120]


----------



## labor of love (Jun 25, 2018)

valgard said:


> This thread has generated much more interest than I thought it would when I wrote the review. [emoji120]



Haha! You vindicated my decision to stick w wat/shapton mid grit for eternity.


----------



## valgard (Jun 25, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Haha! You vindicated my decision to stick w wat/shapton mid grit for eternity.



It's an extremely useful stone IMO.


----------



## nopomo (Jun 25, 2018)

Matus said:


> The only additional information (which I and few others kept off KKF out of courtesy to Shinichi but which has been leaked here already) is that AI#1000 is Shapton Pro 1000 which may make it a very attractive price-wise as at least for us here in EU means we do not need to order from Japan and pay all the extra cost.



I'm almost positive it's the Shapton M15, not the newer Pro.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks valgard, I enjoyed the review very much and learned a lot.


----------



## mikaelsan (Jun 25, 2018)

This makes me really want to try the hyper, and I hardly ever use my synth stones


----------



## Matus (Jun 26, 2018)

nopomo said:


> I'm almost positive it's the Shapton M15, not the newer Pro.



I would not argue - but this is my source of information:
http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/922/watanabe-ai-1000-shapton-pro


----------



## tommybig (Jun 26, 2018)

Here is a one by one comparison of the Shapton Pro and AI:
http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/1193/mythbusters-steinedition-watanabe-shapton-pro1000


----------



## Matus (Jun 26, 2018)

tommybig said:


> Here is a one by one comparison of the Shapton Pro and AI:
> http://kochmalscharf.freeforums.net/thread/1193/mythbusters-steinedition-watanabe-shapton-pro1000



Seems like I have posted the wrong link, I indeed meant this one. Thank you.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 27, 2018)

Fundamentally they are interchangeble stones IIRC, not
some new revelation or completely differnt stone.

M24 vs Shapton pro is like Chosera vs Naniwa pro
basically a re-formulated export version without base.

(Somebody correct me if this is wrong, of course)


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 22, 2018)

The toilet is brilliant, constant change over in water and generally easy access. Thanks for a clear and easy read plus a really enjoyable instagram.


----------



## valgard (Jul 22, 2018)

SeattleBen said:


> The toilet is brilliant, constant change over in water and generally easy access. Thanks for a clear and easy read plus a really enjoyable instagram.


thx, glad it was useful


----------



## Ruso (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow intrsting conclusion.
I have JNS 1000 and I find it rather underwhelming. I think its one of the worst stone purchases. Super slow, almost no feedback, feel like you are not doing much. I dunno, it does not feel like 1K stone at all.
The basic King Deluxe 1200 is better stone in all aspects (besids being a soaker) for this grit range.


----------



## panda (Nov 22, 2018)

shots fired!


----------



## valgard (Nov 22, 2018)

Ruso said:


> Wow intrsting conclusion.
> I have JNS 1000 and I find it rather underwhelming. I think its one of the worst stone purchases. Super slow, almost no feedback, feel like you are not doing much. I dunno, it does not feel like 1K stone at all.
> The basic King Deluxe 1200 is better stone in all aspects (besids being a soaker) for this grit range.


King Deluxe? Lol, well I can totally see how we have diametrally opposed taste on stones. 
Goes to show you how crazy perception can be.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> King Deluxe? Lol, well I can totally see how we have diametrally opposed taste on stones.
> Goes to show you how crazy perception can be.


Yep. Perception and Expectations are interesting things. 
And its not for lack of trying. I alway try to use JNS 1000 every other time I sharpen in case it grows on me. For example, I did not like chosera 800 initially but with time I started to appreciate it.
But JNS 1000 just horrible. If somebody would give it to me and said, here is a new 3K S&G stone, I would be like - hm its an ok 3K stone.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 7, 2019)

It looks like you would like the old JNS 1k (soaker) better. I have both the soaker and the s&g and the soaker feels grainier. I feel the s&g works better after it had its good share of water, after it stops drinking it fast.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 9, 2019)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> It looks like you would like the old JNS 1k (soaker) better. I have both the soaker and the s&g and the soaker feels grainier. I feel the s&g works better after it had its good share of water, after it stops drinking it fast.


I was planning to get the soaker, but when I got around it was replaced by this SnG.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi Ruso, my suggestion to you (if you haven't already done that) is to give extra splashes of water at the new JNS 1k until it is completely soaked. Only after that start sharpening. I don't feel mine is slow, but is definitely feels a little bit higher gritted than the old JNS 1k.


----------



## inferno (Oct 24, 2019)

valgard said:


> I made a simple review and comparison of three popular 1k stones I currently own. Review ca be found here http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/three-popular-1000-grit-stones-king-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/ .
> 
> Comments and criticism welcomed. This is just my personal take on these three stones.
> Cheers,
> Carlos



i would just like you inform you that the site appears to be down now


----------



## Panamapeet (Oct 24, 2019)

inferno said:


> i would just like you inform you that the site appears to be down now


Yes, unfortunately I no longer had time for maintaining the site, so I took it down. I have no doubt that Valgard and I are able to answer questions though!


----------



## valgard (Oct 24, 2019)

I'll see if I still have some draft of the text and maybe copy and paste here


----------



## riba (Oct 25, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/2019013...ing-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/


----------



## labor of love (Oct 25, 2019)

That’s a shame, I really enjoyed reading all those reviews.
Still think y’all need to include the 320 grit cerax in the low grit stone comparison. You’ll be plenty impressed!


----------



## valgard (Oct 25, 2019)

riba said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/2019013...ing-hyper-1000-jns-1000-and-ai-1000-watanabe/


]

Thanks, I was gonna post an old draft but this does it!


----------



## valgard (Oct 25, 2019)

labor of love said:


> That’s a shame, I really enjoyed reading all those reviews.
> Still think y’all need to include the 320 grit cerax in the low grit stone comparison. You’ll be plenty impressed!


I jest don't have the Cerax and have only been looking for extra coarse solutions since then. Have bought the nano hone 200 recently, and a few month back the Kashfly sand paper holder + Rhynowet redline sandpaper #180.


----------



## inferno (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys i actually already have all the 1k stones you tested. i just noticed that the site was down and thought i should let you know. I kinda liked the site..

are you planning a new similar site in the future or is it too much work maintaining a site?


----------



## adam92 (Feb 18, 2020)

inferno said:


> Hi guys i actually already have all the 1k stones you tested. i just noticed that the site was down and thought i should let you know. I kinda liked the site..
> 
> are you planning a new similar site in the future or is it too much work maintaining a site?



Which one you like the best?


----------



## Panamapeet (Feb 18, 2020)

inferno said:


> Hi guys i actually already have all the 1k stones you tested. i just noticed that the site was down and thought i should let you know. I kinda liked the site..
> 
> are you planning a new similar site in the future or is it too much work maintaining a site?


Unfortunately, maintaining the site and writing new stuff was quite a big job... made the hobby feel like work too much! Very happy to hear you liked it though! I think I remember that the JNS 1000 was reviewed to be the best on average, with the king and watanabe excelling more in certain areas. I could be wrong though, so please check the link above if needed!


----------

